

The Surf Office and Hacker Paradise: Re-inventing the Office Experience - AlexeyMK
https://medium.com/@raphael.harmel/the-surf-office-hacker-paradise-places-re-inventing-the-typical-office-31cd86012285

======
skizm
How do world travelers pay for health care? Do they have to pay anything if
they are in a country with universal health care? Is there some sort of
insurance you can get that covers you world wide? How much does that cost?

I'm young and have decent savings, and would love to take a risk on something
more interesting/start a company, but from what I can tell health care costs
are more than rent if I'm on my own. (I'm in the US obviously)

~~~
codam
For trip of less than 3 month, you can be covered by your credit card like
Visa Premier for instance. For longer trips, there are several international
health insurance like:
[http://www.worldnomads.com](http://www.worldnomads.com) This is the one I
subscribed to for my digital nomad round-the-world trip.

------
willholloway
I'm glad to see others sharing my vision of the future of work. I believe very
strongly in the benefit of working amidst natural beauty, outside the city, in
a quiet place where one can focus on work and unwind in the outdoors and at
small gatherings.

The future is an amazing place to live. We now can live a life like Thoreau at
Walden while developing world changing products and marketing and selling them
globally.

~~~
codam
I completely adhere to that :)

------
rurban
Nice. I did some of my best projects in Tagazhout and Ericeira, Portugal. But
honestly, riversurfing is easier and is more fun. Munich, Montreal, Graz or
Boise come to my mind. Better infrastructure than on a beach, and less hassle
with antisocial beach surfers.

~~~
codam
Nice! When you speak about river surfing, are you talking about tidal bore?

~~~
rurban
No. Rivers with standing waves, where people line up to surf, in contrast to
sea waves where people cut in to surf.

------
smegel
Ha, I'm currently holidaying in the Gold Coast, and I was quite literally
asking myself the other day how/if I could bring my work to a nice apartment
overlooking the sea. Would be nice.

~~~
codam
You should do it, it is really worth trying out!

------
codam
Hi

I am the author of this article. If you have questions about these places, or
how I am handling my digital nomad round-the-world trip, feel free to ask me
directly.

Raphael

